# Cross processing woes - photo labs



## walter23 (Dec 23, 2004)

Okay, here's the thing... I've asked a couple of photo labs to cross process my E6 slide film in C-41 chemistry, and they all claim it will "ruin the machines".  I've also talked to my sister who claims someone did it at a photo lab she worked in and they had to clean out the entire machine which involved a lot of time and hassle.

Will I have to start home-processing my film if I want to do this?  Or should I keep asking around?  How do any of you who use this technique do it?  I was hoping maybe the lab could just do it right before they throw out the used up chemicals and put in new stuff, but no luck with that angle so far.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 23, 2004)

If the labs add citarizinic acid (or something) then it is highly likely that they will botch up everyone elses film. 

I wonder if you might have better luck with a professional lab which has more experience and less anxiety about cross-processing woes.   My lab doesn't have a problem with it, but they absolutely won't add citarizinic acid for me (even at the end of the day's run of chemicals).  In case you don't know, the additive is used to suppress grain.  

I wish I knew how to spell it.  Never did well in photochemistry modules in college - just wanted to get on with creating images 

Tell us what film you're using and we'll tell you if you've got a hope of getting a decent shot from it. 

Good luck.


----------

